# looking for a shih tzu



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi all 
im looking for a shih tzu for my wife and id rather find one in a rescue centre that needs a home, or ask on here incase anyone has one that needs a new home for whatever reason.

so thought id just ask
all the best
gary


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am sure Ladyj has something to do with rescue dogs, think I remember a post a wee while back where she was looking for transport for westies maybe a wee Pm to her. Try google also for breed rescue.

Found this hope it helps.http://www.bestofbreeds.com/clubcorner/dogs/dogrescue05.htm


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

hi carol,
ive been visiting various rescue centres for the last few weeks and searching the net every night too. Just thought id try this approach too. Pobably end up just buying a puppy but would prefer to help house an unwanted doggy that just needs a loving home


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

gazza333 said:


> hi carol,
> ive been visiting various rescue centres for the last few weeks and searching the net every night too. Just thought id try this approach too. Pobably end up just buying a puppy but would prefer to help house an unwanted doggy that just needs a loving home


Am in Scotland as you know but could ask my friend who breeds Poodles and is a dog groomer if she has heard of any rescues recently. Might be too far for you to travel though. Could also check some of the cat and dog homes here if you want??? Just let me know tis no problem! Really hope you find one.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*dog*

My wife is also looking for that particular dog. Could I just warn you off a guy who is releasing them at 4 weeks old! in Spennymoor Co Durham We only found out after we had paid a deposit and tried to insure her. Insurers won't accept dogs less than 8 weeks old. (quite rightly!)
He has no paper work, no vet check and no insurance!
Barry


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks for the warning barry.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Gazza
We have a shih-tzu and they do make great pets,but they can be very stubburn.My wife is allways looking on a web site called Many Tears Rescue.But be warned,you may want to have them all when you read some of the sad stories.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Lazza!
Its the wife that wants the dog and Ive just spent an hour reading all the sad stories on that website. Now I want them all the poor little devils


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gary

Try looking on here and register fill in an adoption form and they will contact you if one comes up

The Yorkshire Terrier and Small Breeds Rescue

also this web site

Friends of the Animals

We try and help both out when we can and have have 2 yorkies from the 1st one.

Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks Jacquie ill take a look.

Im supposed to be working from home today but guess this is more fun 

Gary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gary


Yes much more fun :lol: forget about work go find a doggie for Mary.

I have posted on the Yorkie forum that you are looking for a Shih Tzu are you sure Mary wouldn't like a Yorkie :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

you know what Jacquie. I think she would love one of them too. So far she loves all the rescue dogs
gary


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We foster for a large breed rescue and it is rewarding in a heartrending way. There are so many out there needing new homes, it is brilliant that you are looking to give one of them a 2nd chance.

Hope you find your new addition soon.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

well womens perogative and all that................ We are now the proud owners of a little yorkie x jack russell pup. We went to have a look fell in love and now he will be ours on monday. 

So just been out to buy a box , blanket toys food lead and no end of other stuff. Ill put a photo up on monday when we get him.

Many thanks
Gary and Mary

p.s its your fault jacquie mentioning yorkies :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh another yorkie terrorist to join the gang smashing can't wait to see him/her? if its tiny I have lots of little coats and collars harnesses going begging it you want them as ours are to big for them.

Now you do realise you have to be very firm with yorkies don't you and as it has some jack russell in it as well you will have to be doubly firm :lol: not that it will take a bit of notice :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi ya gary/mary congrates on your forcoming new addition hope mary can walk two of them sophia is looking forward to it jackie/john


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

congrats guys now remember the pics ASAP!!!! We be waiting!!!


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

pics ... you know i never thought to take some. Heres one though
jacquie thats very kind il give you a shout when we pick him up monday
Jakjon you know sophie holds a special place in marys heart and she loves walking her.

We have been looking for weeks and as soon as i post on here we find one a few hours later.......


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!!! Now are we naming our new puppy ourselves or ar ya letting us do it for ya??????? 


We very good at suggestions tee hee hee!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

After watching the BBC1 programme tonight I wouldn't go any where near a so-called pedigree dog.

Confirmed my suspicions and experience in no uncertain terms.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> After watching the BBC1 programme tonight I wouldn't go any where near a so-called pedigree dog. Confirmed my suspicions and experience in no uncertain terms.


You mean Bryn isn't a pedigree mongrel? 8O

I've just finished watching it on recorder now. It was quite shocking, especially watching the Kennel Club and breeders closing ranks. I just feel sorry for those poor dogs. It was horrible watching German Shepherds trying to walk,and people thinking that it was how they should be.

Gerald


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well cute puppies those oo'er missus!

And if you're you're looking for a Shi tzoo, get to Blackpool - that was rubbish last time I was there!!





Sorry, couldn't resist :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_You mean Bryn isn't a pedigree mongrel? _

SHHHhhh!!.....He doesn't know that. Thinks his ancestry goes right back to Beddelgert. Whereas in reality it goes back to Herr Heinz.


----------

